# Laminate to carpet



## Macsurfer83 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive come across a increasingly amount of carpet installs where the the customer does not have and never had transition strips. Coarse when I install laminate i use a end cap but will they regret not having one there in the future? I think it looks good just especially the higher the oz of carpet.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

They all get the transition strip. If they don't like the look, then it's time to step up... laminate isn't for them.


----------



## jpincombe (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes all laminate flooring (floating floors) should have a transition strip at doorways, front door (unless the threshold has been installed with a shim to raise it just high enough to slip the flooring under the edge), and sliding doors. You can not install carpet well enough with the floating flooring moving up and down. I have fixed carpet next to a solid floor in a doorway and found that alot of times the stain on the wood flooring does not go over the edge enough so it looks weird. Then if you shim the tak-strip up, the pad is not high enough next to the tak-strip. The finished job looks good now but feels wierd when walked across and does not wear well. I wished all doorways that had hard wood ending there had proper transitions. If the manufacture does not have the proper transitions we us the "Versatrim" company they make transitions for all most all types of floors.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

For hardwood transitions, I always make my own, and prestain the outer side. It solves the color difference issue, and takes hardly any time.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Had one builder who would never use transitions. I always warned him that my carpet was tight and would not wrinkle but butted against my carpet the lam would buckle. He went out of business, imagine that.


----------



## tom wentzwood (Dec 12, 2011)

I always recommend to customer on est about all door ways for transition , i have came across that my self and some times matching could be tough especially if product was discontinued . good luck with that tom wentzwood


----------



## jpincombe (Nov 28, 2011)

Check out www.versatrim.com they have all differant colors even stainable ones.
John P


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately you have to use transitions moldings, T-moldings, end caps on all floating floors. I think it does not look good and is just a piece of potential tripping over. On a high end projects architects choose the hardwood floors and tiles or carpet so it can have a nice and smooth transition, without the difference in level.

http://www.davincifloors.com/


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

hawaii said:


> Unfortunately you have to use transitions moldings, T-moldings, end caps on all floating floors. I think it does not look good and is just a piece of potential tripping over. On a high end projects architects choose the hardwood floors and tiles or carpet so it can have a nice and smooth transition, without the difference in level.
> 
> http://www.davincifloors.com/


If they would just explain to consumers that laminate is temporary flooring. it would solve many of the problems. And it IS just temporary flooring.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

hawaii said:


> Unfortunately you have to use transitions moldings, T-moldings, end caps on all floating floors. I think it does not look good and is just a piece of potential tripping over. On a high end projects architects choose the hardwood floors and tiles or carpet so it can have a nice and smooth transition, without the difference in level.
> 
> http://www.davincifloors.com/


Not to mention they're higher end materials... :whistling


----------

